
A new contender in energy conversion and storage - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-09-contender-energy-conversion-storage.html
======
ecpottinger
I see no mention of how much hydrogen is produced per unit of solar input?

How do we know if this will do a good job of converting sunlight if we are
given not results, just claims of improvement.

